# Home From Maine



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, we are home, bittersweet. We could have stayed in Maine a long long time. What a place. We are already talking about next year, we will go back! I have a lot more but I'm a little busy right now.

But not so busy to say, " Thank You Wolfwood" Thank you for for everything. You are truly two very special people!!!! We had a wonderful time because you made us feel right at home and your generosity was truly special.

More to come,
Kevin & Kathy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Its good to know you've made it home!! It was a pleasure to have you here, if even just for the one night, and we certainly do hope this was just the 1st visit of many. Let's talk more about next year at Acadia - we'll certainly be heading back up so maybe we can coordinate our schedules. Of course, then there are all those NH places you want to meet ....

The Bengals are still looking around corners for Goldens and the Shelties are STILL asleep!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It was good to meet you folks. Never a less than good time at Wolfwood. Glad you had a great trip and a safe ride home.

BTW how about that dinner eehh? The beans, the tips, the corn?! and the dessert!!

Coffee, campfire, friends and some good stories....They make for a great evening!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW!! I am having dejavu.

Glad you enjoyed and sounds remarkably identical to ours. Maine, NH, Wolfwood. Good times had by all and can't wait to go back. Yep thats what I recall.

We would be interested in a Acadia Rally for sure.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK ......

Soooooo..... pick a date! Jim, you'll be a GREAT Wagonmaster!!








Anyone who wants to play can meet up at Wolfwood for an overnight dry camping rally and we'll all caravan to Acadia the next day







WHAT A SIGHT!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> OK ......
> 
> Soooooo..... pick a date! Jim, you'll be a GREAT Wagonmaster!!
> 
> ...


Yes that would be a sight, a great sight







. I unfortunately will not know my schedule until the first of the year or very near that, so if you want me to pick?? there will be a delay. But I would definatley be willing to put some effort into that cause.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> OK ......
> 
> Soooooo..... pick a date! Jim, you'll be a GREAT Wagonmaster!!
> 
> ...


Yes that would be a sight, a great sight







. I unfortunately will not know my schedule until the first of the year or very near that, so if you want me to pick?? there will be a delay. But I would definatley be willing to put some effort into that cause.
[/quote]

*LET'S DO IT!!!!* I can be patient (yeah...right...







)
Note: Wolfwood (place & residents) are not available 1) week before & weekend of Father's Day & 2) July 17th thru 1st week of August

*1st Annual ACADIA NATIONAL PARK OUTBACKER'S RALLY*
Wagonmaster: Joonbee
Place: Smugglers Den (???)
Date: TBD 2010

Day 1: Meet-up at Wolfwood (1 night Dry Camping)
Day 2: Caravan to ANP (5 hrs)


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Is there room for us too?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok so, If you are thinking about going somewhere in Maine sometime next year, I guess we will try to put something together starting the first of the year.

and of course there is room for everyone, especially from Jersey.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Ok so, If you are thinking about going somewhere in Maine sometime next year, I guess we will try to put something together starting the first of the year.
> 
> and of course there is room for everyone, especially from Jersey.
> 
> Jim


Jim, I'll start a new thread so Kevin can have this one back


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Ok so, If you are thinking about going somewhere in Maine sometime next year, I guess we will try to put something together starting the first of the year.
> 
> and of course there is room for everyone, especially from Jersey.
> 
> Jim


Jim, I'll start a new thread so Kevin can have this one back








[/quote]

Yep. I was done. Sorry Kevin


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

swanny said:


> We could have stayed in Maine a long long time.


Or at least until winter.









Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> We could have stayed in Maine a long long time.


Or at least until winter.









Bob
[/quote]







Have you met Swanny? Or seen their beautiful Montana? They might well have stayed THRU the winter


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> We could have stayed in Maine a long long time.


Or at least until winter.









Bob
[/quote]







Have you met Swanny? Or seen their beautiful Montana? They might well have stayed THRU the winter






















[/quote]

Hey thats an idea! DW would like that. hmmm


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Wait let me look over my shoulder first............................. ok all clear. It would be fun to stay all winter, and we would probably close all the windows when it gets really cold.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> Wait let me look over my shoulder first............................. ok all clear. It would be fun to stay all winter, and we would probably close all the windows when it gets really cold.


Maybe you should add that to YOUR check list









Nope.....didn't say that.....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

ok it was a furnace test,







and I'm happy to say it past with fling colors









First, to Egregg57 it was very nice meeting you and your family. We really enjoyed sitting around the fire with you and your wife. Now about the desert,







it was fantastic and remember you promised!!!!!!!!!. I will send you a PM with my recipe, these things just can't be chucked out there on the web. Hope to see you guys down the road at the next rally.

Joonbee, we did go to see Rat, what a guy. We talked for almost an hour and i enjoyed every minute of it. I told him i was sent by a fellow outbacker. He said outbacker, what that? I told him and told hm he was now on the WWW. He laughed like hell and said he just got cable tv. So i told him this community of people on line now know to look him up for all there shellfish needs. I will say we got a great deal. Thank you Joonbee.

Ember, thanks for all the info it helped out a lot. The CG was small and tight as you explained, but we had an awesome spot. High on a bluff overlooking to ocean, what a sight!!!!!!

Thank You

Places we visited, Salisbury Mass. Beach Rose rv park (overnite) very small. Next to Boothbay Harbor, Maine. (Shore Hills Cg) This was a very nice CG a great place for a rally!!!!! Then off to Belfast, Maine (Moorings rv park) very small but some site with awesome views. (we had one 21A) Then on to Bar Harbor Maine. We stayed at Smugglers Den . Another very nice CG not sure how many site for RV's, seemed to be a lot of seasonal, and tent sites. They also have a very large grassy field centrally located in the park. We were there for five nights while we explored Acadia. Would liked to have had about five years to explore. Maybe someday. My middle son Jeff and his girlfriend came up to Smugglers Den while we were there. They had an awesome time (Rock climbers). We spent one afternoon watching them climb and taking pictures. He asked me if I wanted to give it a shot and I told him I wasn't nuts. Tied to some rock and hoping it holds, not for me. Then he reminded me that I was just walking up to the edge to take pics with NO ROPES!!!!!!! I still didn't do it, just moved back.

We are going through our pics ( almost a 1000) and i will get some posted soon.

Now that we visited Maine I understand why people go back year after year. Just do it!!!!!!!!!

Kevin & Kathy

Ps. My oldest son was in Acadia for a week in June. He said everything was pretty much gridlock in the park and the small towns. We had none of that last week even with cruise ships in port. The leaves are just now starting to change.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad you had an awesome time. We can't wait until next year. Guess if we rally, I may have to go see Rat and order in advance or maybe he would cater. Wouldn't that be a hoot.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Just finished posting some pics. Click on link in my signature and enjoy.

Thanks for looking

Kevin & Kathy


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Kevin and Kathy those pics are awesome. Makes me want to go back thru mine. Of course mine were not nearly as artistic.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know.....are you _sure_ you wanna go back next year?

Great pix!!! You were here for the best stretch of weather that New England saw all summer and you clearly made the most of it!!!

btw, can we get copies of the last few??







Those are really good looking dogs


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

You took beautiful pictures! Who was that scaling the mountain?!?! WOW! She's my hero!


----------

